# Ouch - my disabled pigeon



## constantin (Mar 2, 2001)

Hello,

I found Ouch 5 years ago and, despite having both legs paralyzed, he loves life.
I am looking for someone, preferably in New York City area, who is willing to adopt Ouch and not put him down!
He does not ask for much, just to be fed (2-3 times a day), change his 'diapers'(paper towels) and give him some attention.
Please let me know if any one can help Ouch.
Thank you.

Constantin


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Any luck? I live in NH and would be able to take him if the need be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A pigeon rescuer in NYC has been in touch with Constantin about adopting Ouch. Hopefully Constantin will let us know if/when Ouch has been adopted. Thank you for offering Ouch a home, Dan.

Terry


----------



## constantin (Mar 2, 2001)

*Ouch*

Ouch is in excellent hands right now, and I hope I can take him back in the near future.
A big 'Thank you' to those who responded to my posting.

Constantin


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Constantin, thanks for letting us know Ouch has a good home. I know you will miss him a lot and hopefully you'll be able to get him back later.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Constantin! I'm so glad you found such a wonderful home for Ouch. I've received a couple of updates on him from the current caretakers, and all is going so very well, and they are so impressed with what a terrific bird Ouch is.

Terry


----------

